# incubating yemen chameleon eggs



## jamie2393 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi im new to breeding reptiles and my chameleons had eggs in november i have the eggs in my incubator at 28c placed in two clear containers with vermiculite and water the containers have no holes in i was told they didnt need them from my local reptile shop so my question is what do i do with the eggs closer to there hatching time which i belive is beetween 4- 9 months as if they hatch in the container in my incubator there will be no air so they wont be able to breath can someone give me a bit of help please


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

jamie2393 said:


> hi im new to breeding reptiles and my chameleons had eggs in november i have the eggs in my incubator at 28c placed in two clear containers with vermiculite and water the containers have no holes in i was told they didnt need them from my local reptile shop so my question is what do i do with the eggs closer to there hatching time which i belive is beetween 4- 9 months as if they hatch in the container in my incubator there will be no air so they wont be able to breath can someone give me a bit of help please


 i only hatch tortoise but that dosn't sound right to me , you have to get the humidity right too.


----------



## nickyal (Jun 17, 2008)

a little hole or 2 at both ends of the tub will be fine


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Temp is great. i incubated mine at this temp and they hatched at about 6 months. I had about 2 small holes in a container the size of a live food tub. I also lift the lid every few days to allow near air in and old air out!


----------



## jamie2393 (Feb 12, 2012)

ok so i can put holes in the tub so im taking it its safe for them to stay in there untill ive noticed they have hatched then move them ??? will there be enough air inside the incubator


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

yep it will be fine. Once one hatches you will be looking in all day so they will be out!


----------



## jamie2393 (Feb 12, 2012)

do i just lay the eggs ontop of the virmiculite or make holes or what also what way round do i put them cant seem to find info on this so would appreciate the help


----------

